# Don't open this thread. Really.



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Cal said:


> The people in Puerto Rico are lucky, because they won't be able to see your depressing post!
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Sorry you are sad. Wait it out and you can recover. Sadness is okay in sad situations. We all get that way sometimes. Anything I can do for you that won't get me sad?

I'm watching a chase movie ... or is it a thriller?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

BigApplePi said:


> Sorry you are sad. Wait it out and you can recover. Sadness is okay in sad situations. We all get that way sometimes. Anything I can do for you that won't get me sad?
> 
> I'm watching a chase movie ... or is it a thriller?


You can read me me a bedtime story.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

I will do whatever i want whenever I want. punting babies? yeah. if I feel like it. relocating house plants back to the wild? yep. whalecum to the site, bud.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

CelineDijon said:


> I will do whatever i want whenever I want. punting babies? yeah. if I feel like it. relocating house plants back to the wild? yep. whalecum to the site, bud.


What is your secret? I once wanted to do that but they rewarded me with a choice of one week in solitary, one day in the stocks, or one month watching C-SPAN on television.:sad:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

@CelineDijon How nonconformist of you. -_- Without question, all the _authentic_ mavericks must relocate houseplants to justify their sense of self-proclaimed free will. @BigApplePi May I interrupt here, and ask a question? Who's "they"?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Eugenia Shepherd;[email protected][B said:


> BigApplePi[/B] May I interrupt here, and ask a question? Who's "they"?


"They" is the fog of the paranoid section of my unconscious mind.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh, I see.


BigApplePi said:


> "They" is the fog of the paranoid section of my unconscious mind.


 So in other words, an inseparable cog of your unconscious mind spews narrow-minded suggestions to your conscious mind. Interesting, because that would mean you own a bifurcated mind; seeing it's impossible for an individual to be conscious of his unconscious. I'll just draw the conclusion that you are a sufferer of MPD, and can read the unconscious mind of the other personality. 
rofl


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay. I won't. Welcome!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Oh, I see.
> So in other words, an inseparable cog of your unconscious mind spews narrow-minded suggestions to your conscious mind. Interesting, because that would mean you own a bifurcated mind; seeing it's impossible for an individual to be conscious of his unconscious. I'll just draw the conclusion that you are a sufferer of MPD, and can read the unconscious mind of the other personality.
> rofl


MPD? I could lay claim to SPD but I'll let you be the judge of that. I may have been playing fast and loose with the word "unconscious."

One could say memories lie in the unconscious until they are brought forth through some narrow funnel. Although we aren't conscious of the unconscious we can safely assume that crap we see as conscious came from there. 

Also I'm not sure who's in charge here. I could pose a broad minded conscious dug into handy dandy cues along the conscious/ unconscious boundary and pulled out what you saw. 

In any case welcome to live interaction. You can't connect to arrive at what you said by lurking/ stalking I assume.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

already did


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Crowbo said:


> already did


"I defied an order." So said Pandora.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

@Crowbo You have seven days...seven days...seven days...


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Deprecator said:


> It happens whenever I send a female a PM... and I don't know why. No matter what I say I always give off the "creep" vibe and even reassuring them with phrases like -- "don't worry, my psychiatrist finally thinks I'm ready to start dating again" -- barely helps at all. :sad:


LOL, reminds me of FB. The only female old classmates that didn't assume I was hitting on them no matter what I said were my imprisoned cousin's old friend who was worried about him and the now lesbian who I'm wondering was the only one that didn't specifically WANT to think I was hitting on her. Even hello and hi were "lines". Didn't know I was still that sexually intimidating.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

Nephandus said:


> LOL, reminds me of FB. The only female old classmates that didn't assume I was hitting on them no matter what I said were my imprisoned cousin's old friend who was worried about him and the now lesbian who I'm wondering was the only one that didn't specifically WANT to think I was hitting on her. Even hello and hi were "lines". Didn't know I was still that sexually intimidating.


Yeah. Reminds me a lot of the casual, RL conversations I've had with some women. TLDR:

Me: Hey how's it going?
Her: I have a bf.

Me: Oh you like *insert generic interest here*? That's pretty neat.
Her: yeah my bf likes it too.

*thinks to self after noticing a pattern* _okay hmm_... _maybe I should just mind my own business_?

Her (girl I've barely spoken to who approaches me): oh you're wearing glasses today? Why's that?
Me: *offers explanation*
Her: yeah my bf is the same way.

My personal favorite was when a former class mate (whose number I had already deleted) texted me about watching a movie. She eventually asks: Hey is there anyone else who can watch the movie with us? My bf wouldn't like it if I saw a movie alone with another guy.

:laughing:


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Deprecator said:


> :laughing:


Either at or around uni when I had to ask anyone in a queue questions, it didn't matter who I asked prior, I kept getting this snooty turning away look, often with a bit of a grin, if she turned her head far away she didn't think I could still see her expression. Apparently, asking the grandmother and the dude prior to her was just part of my game.

I can't approach a cute girl (technically, that's a total of ONE IRL thus far) or at all compliment one physically without feeling like Joey's "Aw, you doin'?", but apparently I just exude enough stifling sexuality that I'm confusing and offending poor random chicks when asking them utilitarian questions, despite NOT being attracted to them.:hotneko:


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

Nephandus said:


> Either at or around uni when I had to ask anyone in a queue questions, it didn't matter who I asked prior, I kept getting this snooty turning away look, often with a bit of a grin, if she turned her head far away she didn't think I could still see her expression. Apparently, asking the grandmother and the dude prior to her was just part of my game.
> 
> I can't approach a cute girl (technically, that's a total of ONE IRL thus far) or at all compliment one physically without feeling like Joey's "Aw, you doin'?", but apparently I just exude enough stifling sexuality that I'm confusing and offending poor random chicks when asking them utilitarian questions, despite NOT being attracted to them.:hotneko:


Yeah, and I don't even feel bad for "derailing" an introduction thread by discussing observed trends that may or may not be consistent with feminist ideology. After all, even if people took offense to such rhetoric they'd still have to agree that the thread title is the most accurate title they've ever read!

:laughing:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Deprecator said:


> After all, even if people took offense to such rhetoric they'd still have to agree that the thread title is the most accurate title they've ever read!


 @Deprecator I was actually waiting for someone to gloriously ruin/derail the thread, purely for the title's sake. Kudos for being the perpetrator. XD


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

but i did


----------



## This Ephemeral Night (Mar 27, 2018)

Same. What kind of specimens do you keep, if you don't mind me asking (I've always been interested in that sort of thing)?


----------

